# Vintage Fly rod weight ?......



## elkcow (Jul 18, 2009)

Being lazy don't really want to go through hassle of weight testing this rod . I have a vintage 1950's true temper Sportsman, step down hollow steel alloy 8 1/2 foot fly rod. Had it a long time in great shape and i would like to fish this rod. Does any one know what weight line would be used on this rod . Planning on using Pfleuger medalist reel. Thanks.....


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Are there any other markings on the butt section above the grip?


----------



## elkcow (Jul 18, 2009)

Picked it up for 5 bucks like new. Only marking on this rod is the true temper sportsman decal. That's it. Thinking of trying 6-wf. ???using it just for fun and I do a lot of trout small mouth fishing In streams .Thanks


----------



## knuckleric (Mar 4, 2015)

I asked about this at my local fly shop and was told to look up the "Common Cents System" to determine the approximate line weigh to use on an unmarked fly rod. I looked it up and it's pretty interesting. http://www.common-cents.info . I might try it out on my own rods here in the next couple days and tell you if it's accurate at all.


----------



## elkcow (Jul 18, 2009)

A good series of articles and well explained . Thanks


----------

